# Pet Services Website



## Borders (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am a dog owner (Harry the Airedale) and the owner of a small web design studio here in Kelso, in the Scottish Borders.

I have created a website for a Dog Walking and Pet Sitting Service here in Kelso and would like to offer anyone on this forum the opportunity to get an affordable and Professionally designed website.

The Dog Walking site is at...

Kelso Dog Walking - Pet Care Services in the Kelso and surrounding areas

I would be more than happy to customise your site to your exact needs.

If anyone is interested please either contact me through my website...

Affordable Web Design in Kelso, Scottish Borders

Or drop me a pm on here.

Best Wishes
George


----------

